# MANGO - Pineapple Wine Ideas



## Scooter68 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok I could not resist. I was looking for some White Grape Juice concentrate to touch up the backsweetening of a a Blueberry wine when I saw bags of Frozen Mango Chunks in the freezer Aisle.

_A vision hit me - Palms trees swaying mango juice dripping off the chin.... You get idea. _

When I found the White Grape Juice concentrate - next to it was a can of frozen pineapple Juice concentrate - *AND IT was calling to me*

So I bought 2 bags of Frozen Mango Chunks (3lbs per bag) and 1 can of Frozen Pineapple Juice Concentrate.
Now I have to come up with a recipe for it. Oh - yeah...For ONE Gallon of wine. I already looked at Keller's recipe and as usual it was really light on the fruit content at 3-4 lbs per gallon. I'm already thinking of either another bag or looking at Aldi's since I saw that they have had 1lb bags of mango chunks.

So far here's what I'm considering:
6 lbs of Mango chunks (Possibly thawed and run through Omega Juicer)
1/2 can Of Pineapple Juice Concentrate
Water to 1 1/3 gallons
Sugar to raise to SG to 1.090 Target ABV of about 13%
1/4 tsp Tannin
1 tsp Pectic Enzyme
Acid blend to hit pH of 3.4-3.6
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Reserve 1/8tsp of that for Yeast starter and 1/2 tsp to add at SG of 1.050 approx.)
? Best Yeast for this? I lean toward either EC-1118 or K1-V1116 simple because those are the ones that have worked for me but I am open to other ideas.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 20, 2018)

Alternatively I could just thaw the Mango - get some rum and make a Mango Pineapple Beverage. (There is probably already a drink with those basic contents)

No, No Scott, have patience a mango wine would be a killer.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok tomorrow morning or afternoon I plan on pitching the yeast for this batch. The end Recipe looks pretty much as I planned with a couple of exceptions (Noted in blue):

6 lbs of Mango chunks (Possibly thawed and run through Omega Juicer)
*12* oz can Of Pineapple Juice Concentrate (vs 6 oz)
Water to 1 1/2 gallons (vs 1 1/3 - done base on reading several comments here and other sites about Mango throwing out a high quantity of lees)
Sugar to raise to SG to 1.090 Target ABV of about 13% (Currently have 3 cups of sugar added to this batch)
1/4 tsp Tannin
*2* tsp Pectic Enzyme
Acid blend to hit pH of 3.4-3.6 (1 1/2 tsp added so far)
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Reserve 1/8tsp of that for Yeast starter and 1/2 tsp to add at SG of 1.050 approx.)
1 Campden Tablet (even though all ingredients were professionally prepared not to leave anything to chance)

At present the pH is at 3.56 (At the high end of what I expected)
SG is at 1.088 Obtaining this required some shaking and twisting of the sample tube. At first I let the hydrometer settle until it stopped (While I keep twisting and tapping the sample tube) Then I pushed the hydrometer down and repeated the twisting and shaking until the hydrometer stopped rising. Consistently it would settle down to 1.090 and then when pushed down it would rise to 1.088 I'm going to call that a 1.089 for arguments sake BUT I will retest tomorrow before I think about pitching the yeast. The mango pieces mashed well with my jumbo potato masher (2 feet long wire with wood handle) I think the SG will hold pretty close to this but that's why I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## pgentile (Aug 21, 2018)

It all sounds good. Pineapple chunks make a good wine with white wine concentrate. My bet is the mango chunks with pineapple concentrate makes a very good wine. Good Luck.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 21, 2018)

pgentile said:


> It all sounds good. Pineapple chunks make a good wine with white wine concentrate. My bet is the mango chunks with pineapple concentrate makes a very good wine. Good Luck.


Will let you know when it's a couple of months down the road and starts getting cleaned up. Planning on a long clearing process. Still waiting right now on a batch of peach coming up on 11 months.


----------



## AkTom (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m along for the ride.


----------



## opus345 (Aug 22, 2018)

Where did you find the White Grape Frozen Concentrate? Wallyworld and HyVee do not seem to carry these anymore.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 22, 2018)

opus345 said:


> Where did you find the White Grape Frozen Concentrate? Wallyworld and HyVee do not seem to carry these anymore.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Welch-s-Frozen-100-White-Grape-Juice-Concentrate-11-5-oz/10804405

Try looking for this at your local store


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 23, 2018)

OK, Yesterday I picked up a 2 lb bag of frozen Mango/Pineapple chunks and added about half of that to the bag - after crushing them well with my monster masher. Rechecked SG (1.098) and pH 3.50. Prepped yeast starter and pitched the yeast (EC-1118) at 4:00pm. This morning at 8:30 there was a nice foam cap on the surface. Knocked it down and stirred. Room temp is 78 degrees

Fermentation is underway.

Yeast starter I make is now pretty standardized for me since it seems to work well.
2oz water heated very warm just able to hold it
1oz must juice (Cools down the water)
1/16 tsp Fermaid K
1/4 tsp Yeast Nutrient
Yeast 1/8/- 1/4 tsp
Stir and let sit until a foaming appears - That normally occurs within 30 mins to an hour

Pitch Yeast starter and stir.
Cover bucket with cloth cover and tie with cord

Total starting volume is 1 1/2 gallons - I expect a lot of volume loss due to all the fiber in these two fruits. I can top off with water along the way f needed since I boosted fruit and ABV to allow for that.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 24, 2018)

Progress report. This is as of 10:30 this morning so about 38 hours after pitching the yeast.
SG is now at 1.046
I'm attaching photos of the covered container (2 gallon fermentor) and 3 shots of the cap and foam. The cap this morning was about 1 inch thick the mesh bag of course was also floating but where the bag wasn't present the cap was solid. The liquid is starting to clear, as much as can be expected during a fermentation, as the flocculation starts to drop things out of the suspension. After punching down the bag and cap and a good stir the foam immediately formed again and as it thickened *larger *bubbles formed almost like soap bubbles. These photos were taken within 15-20 seconds after stirring. Room temp is at 78 and I may move this to the basement where the temp is about 74. Things are moving VERY fast at this point with a .042 drop in less than 48 hours.

Also I added the remaining Yeast Nutrient since that yeast is definitely tearing through the sugar.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 24, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> Progress report. This is as of 10:30 this morning so about 38 hours after pitching the yeast.
> SG is now at 1.046
> I'm attaching photos of the covered container (2 gallon fermentor) and 3 shots of the cap and foam. The cap this morning was about 1 inch thick the mesh bag of course was also floating but where the bag wasn't present the cap was solid. The liquid is starting to clear, as much as can be expected during a fermentation, as the flocculation starts to drop things out of the suspension. After punching down the bag and cap and a good stir the foam immediately formed again and as it thickened *larger *bubbles formed almost like soap bubbles. These photos were taken within 15-20 seconds after stirring. Room temp is at 78 and I may move this to the basement where the temp is about 74. Things are moving VERY fast at this point with a .042 drop in less than 48 hours.
> 
> ...



That looks kinda tasty!!!


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 24, 2018)

The smell is inxoticational, inoxidatinaol, inocisdating. - Gotta step away from that bucket.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 24, 2018)

Lots of gross lees!


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah, I figured on losing a lot of volume so I upped the fruit, sugar, and water to compensate. Tonight I moved it to the basement where it's about 4 degrees cooler and hopefully that will slow down the ferment a little. It's already dropped from the starting point of 1.098 to 1.020 in a little over 48 hours.

Oh and all that stuff outside the bag started out INSIDE the bag. Going to be "fun" to rack this one off the lees.

(Tried a sip of the SG sample - Pretty good stuff already, once you look past the quirks in taste of a wine still fermenting.)


----------



## meadmaker1 (Aug 25, 2018)

On my last batch (plumb) i put the primary on the porch cuz the wife will haller at me about the way it smells. Day time temperatures reached into the upper 80's.
I put my brute in a cut plastic barrel half filled with water placed the lid and covered with a piece of denim canvas that reached the water all the way around, i really liked the bug prevention this created, the canvas soaked up water and was always wet. I never saw must temperature higher than 72 degrees.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Aug 25, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> On my last batch (plumb) i put the primary on the porch cuz the wife will haller at me about the way it smells. Day time temperatures reached into the upper 80's.
> I put my brute in a cut plastic barrel half filled with water placed the lid and covered with a piece of denim canvas that reached the water all the way around, i really liked the bug prevention this created, the canvas soaked up water and was always wet. I never saw must temperature higher than 72 degrees.


Good to know that I am not the only one who has a wife that doesn't enjoy the smell of a well performing fermentation. These women must have a defective thread of DNA.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Aug 25, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> Progress report. This is as of 10:30 this morning so about 38 hours after pitching the yeast.
> SG is now at 1.046
> I'm attaching photos of the covered container (2 gallon fermentor) and 3 shots of the cap and foam. The cap this morning was about 1 inch thick the mesh bag of course was also floating but where the bag wasn't present the cap was solid. The liquid is starting to clear, as much as can be expected during a fermentation, as the flocculation starts to drop things out of the suspension. After punching down the bag and cap and a good stir the foam immediately formed again and as it thickened *larger *bubbles formed almost like soap bubbles. These photos were taken within 15-20 seconds after stirring. Room temp is at 78 and I may move this to the basement where the temp is about 74. Things are moving VERY fast at this point with a .042 drop in less than 48 hours.
> 
> ...


All the best with this. Keep up the postings over time. I am tempted to try similarly. Cheers


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 25, 2018)

And it's done. (virtually) .995 as of 6:00pm today. Racked into a 4 liter carboy, Started pulling solids through the tube about the time the level reach the top of the vertical carboy surface. I pulled it out and ran the rest that would run through the siphon into a 1/2 gallon carboy. The I took that and the remained that was in the bucket ran it through a stainless steel strainer into another 1/2 gallon carboy. Topped off the 4 liter carboy with the strained liquid.
Now I have from 1 1/2 gallons in the fermentation bucket:

4 liters of wine at an SG of .995 (no bubbling at present) waiting 3 days to declare it done if nothing changes.
20 oz (approx.)of orange juice colored wine in a 1/2 gallon carboy loosely capped and in the fridge.
4 cups of gross lees solids.


----------



## MarcMaserati (Sep 4, 2018)

I occasionally make mango wine from the fruit picked off trees growing by my house. Your must looks perfect and you will have a great wine at the end. Some observations which will make your life a bit better. You need to use Bentonite/Pectin enzyme/chemical fining/filtration or all together to get a clear wine. I once waited 2 years and almost nothing fell out of solution! It was as cloudy as the first day I racked it into secondary. Back sweetening to 1.010 is nice as well and adding some mango juice at the end with the sugar to get a more pronounced fruity flavor. You really don't need much. A year in the bottle helps and in theory so should more time but I'm not really that patient!


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 4, 2018)

It's coming along nicely. Faster than the peach wine sitting beside it. Here is a photo of (From left to right)
1- Tart Cherry May31st 2018(Halfof 3 gallon showing), - almost clear -no treatments
2- Peach Vanilla (Nov2017), Serious Haze remaining
3- Apple Sept2017, -very slight haze despite bentonite, filtering and cold crashing
4- Peach Vanilla 2017, - Serious Haze remaining
5- Small bottle Mango Pineapple Aug 21st 2018, Hazy but clearing visable change from top to bottom
6- Larger bottle Mango Pineapple Aug 21st 2018, Hazy but clearing visable change from top to bottom
7- Peach July 2017 (3 gallons), - A definite Haze remaining slight changes occurring month to month.
8- Plum June12 2018 (3gallons) - has been this clear since end of July

I rarely have any trouble with my Blueberry, Blackberry and Cherry wines, they clear well with very little help.
(The Thumbnail file shows the Peach after it was put into Secondary last July (2017) Don't remember the other wines in the photo except for a 1 gallon apple on the right.


----------



## Scooter68 (May 6, 2019)

*Today was bottling day *for this Batch. I know it's still "Immature" but it certainly tastes ready. The Pineapple dominates but the mango is certainly present.

Backsweetened about a week ago - Measured *SG just before bottling at 1.000 *- Couldn't believe it. I sweetened to taste and I didn't want to make it too sweet and I think I got it spot on. *ABV should be right at 12% * Starting SG 1.089 Finished at .995 only a few ounces of water added along the way since I had extra wine in reserve for topping off.

Tonight I am enjoying the benefits of using a 4 liter carboy for aging my wines. 5 Bottles filled and 8.5 ozs of wine left for immediate enjoyment.

Going to have to start another batch ASAP and this one will have to be at a 3 gallon batch. Those 5 bottles may not make it past the 4 of July even with great restraint.
I will increase the mango quantity by about 25% to push that flavor forward. The pineapple is strong in this one.


----------

